# Fresh water creek (Hay's) Redcliffe



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
will be going down Hay's inlet & sitting near the mouth of fresh water creek about 1pm onwards saturday.
any 1 wants to tag along kool.


----------

